# Love Story



## Halo (Apr 30, 2008)

This 80 year old woman was arrested for shop lifting.

When she went before the judge in Cincinnati he asked her, 'What did you steal?'  She replied, 'A can of peaches.'

The judge then asked her why she had stolen the can of peaches and she replied that she was hungry.

The judge then asked her how many peaches were in the can.

She replied, '6.'The judge said, 'Then I will give you 6 days in jail.'

Before the judge could actually pronounce the punishment, the woman's husband spoke up and asked the judge if he could say something.

The judge said, 'What is it?'

The husband said, 'She also stole a can of peas.'


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, that's awful and funny too.


----------



## ladylore (Apr 30, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Always Changing (Apr 30, 2008)

:funny::funny:


----------



## SoSo (May 3, 2008)

:funny:


----------

